# Massig Spinnen in unserem Lavendel, aber welche?



## JackMcRip (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe eben in unserem __ Lavendel ein kugelförmiges Spinnennetz mit massig kleine __ Spinnen drin entdeckt.

Habe ich noch nie gesehen. 

Weiß jemand um welche Art es sich hierbei handelt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem MT15i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Massig  Spinnen in unserem  Lavendel, aber welche?*

Servus

Könnten Gartenkreuzspinnen sein


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Massig  Spinnen in unserem  Lavendel, aber welche?*

japp.. denk ich auch 

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...ders_1_(aka).jpg&filetimestamp=20080616162126


----------



## JackMcRip (28. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Info 

Kommt auch hin, Gartenkreuzspinnen finde ich immer wieder in unseren Sträuchern...

Gesendet von meinem MT15i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Massig  Spinnen in unserem  Lavendel, aber welche?*



JackMcRip schrieb:


> Ich habe eben in unserem Lavendel ein kugelförmiges Spinnennetz mit massig kleine Spinnen drin entdeckt.



Hi,

so was nennnt sich Eikokon

MfG Frank


----------

